# Do You Take Vitamins and Supplements Regularly?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2017)

I take supplements regularly, some daily and some just a couple of times a week.  Probably too many to list here, but the good part is I'm on no prescription meds 'yet' in my sixties. Some are a multi vitamin/mineral, vitamin K2, vitamin D3, Glucosamine Sulfate, MSM, Magnesium Citrate, omega 3 fish oil, Lutein, etc.  Do you take any vitamins or supplements on a regular basis?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2017)

I take a multi vitamin/mineral and 2000IU of vitamin D plus a handful of prescription meds.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

Old Lady multi-vitamin/mineral.
Enough extra D to meet daily requirement.
 500 extra C because I'm under the probable misconception that it will prevent colds.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 29, 2017)

Multi vitamin, calcium & D combo, and fish oil.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2017)

I take a daily multivitamin, a fish oil capsule, and a 6mg Lutein pill after breakfast....the vitamin if I don't eat right, and the lutein/fish oil for my eyes.  The eye doctor says these 2 pills are the best way to stave off Macular Degeneration, which my old Dad had.  I also take a Glucosamine/MSM pill in the afternoon to help a bit of arthritis.  So far, this few cents a day is keeping me off any of these overpriced prescription drugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 29, 2017)

I take Centrum for women Multi Vit/min. and Vit D and Calcium together and Omega 3 and B complex.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 29, 2017)

Biotin, B6(not daily), B12, Magnesium Citrate, NADH(occasionally),Niacinamide,  Kava(tea or capsule).


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 29, 2017)

I take Areds-2 formula vitamins for my macular degeneration.  They seem to have halted it.

Don


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 30, 2017)

For the majority of people who have a sensible balanced diet, they are a total waste of time and money.  But the manufacturers will of course try to tell us that they are necessary -  before sitting down to count their profits.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 30, 2017)

I take a multi vitamin and a vitamin c tab each day.  My doc says that's all I need beside regular meds.


----------



## Lady (Mar 30, 2017)

I take vit D prescribed  by my Dr, because it was found i was very low .


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 30, 2017)

I take 1 ginger and 1 fish oil daily with my 2 prescriptions. The ginger keeps "ole author" quiet and the fish oil helps my cholesterol. It must be working because I had my physical in January and he told me my numbers were good.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2017)

My Lab Tests do not show me lacking in any vitamins. I eat very well balanced meals on a regular basis.


----------



## Lynk (Mar 30, 2017)

I take Centrum Silver every day.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 30, 2017)

Centrum silver, calcium/D, vit. C, omega 3. B12.


----------



## Wren (Mar 31, 2017)

I take Evening Primrose capsules, vitamin B tablets, cod liver oil and a liquid iron supplement regularly and use ginger in cooking


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2017)

I was surprised when my doctor recommended taking Vitamin D because in the winter in my area we don't get the type of sun that converts to Vitamin D.  I asked him about diet.  He said forget it you won't be getting enough.

2000 mg a day.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2017)

Along with my prescribed meds, I take vitamin D3, and Q-10.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

Old habits are hard to break.... Because of my power lifting history, I have a large morning glass of slim-fast and a multivitamin with my other morning meds. No more protein shakes, though.


----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2017)

I take too many to list and I do take them daily. Some people say vitamins don't make a difference but I know from experience they do. It doesn't matter if you eat a well balanced diet or not. It all depends on how well you digest. If your gut doesn't digest properly, the nutrients in the foods you eat may not help. Also certain diseases and conditions may respond and/or improve with addition of certain vitamin supplements. It's not a hoax.


----------



## Lolly (Jun 26, 2017)

Calcium, Vitamin D and a probiotic.  I believe the rest of my needs are filled by diet.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 26, 2017)

Every morning:
2,000 mg Fish oil, 1,000 mg Vitamin C, B Complex (not sure what the dosage is), 81 mg Aspirin, and a Senior Men's Multi-Vitamin

Every evening:
Statin and a Glucosamine "horse pill".  

Have taken the above menu of supplements/vitamins for almost 10 years.  Had taken some Fish Oil and Vitamin C for some time before that.  May be all in my head, but just don't feel as if I have the colds, flu, other issues many my age seem to complain about.


----------



## Mike (Jun 29, 2017)

I take several that have been designed by Medical Scientists, they are
not from a High Street Store.

Mike.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, I take those really big "horse pills" filled with a liquid, and I also take a few of those smaller ones, one of which is a "multi-vitamin", and another one for hypertension.

My wife lays them out for me every morning...she used to bill for physicans...she knows what they're for and if I need 'em.

I'm not being specific, because I don't feel it's important to anyone what kind of pills I take!  I take my pills, you take yours, and we'll be friends forevermore!

Have a nice afternoon!

HiDesertHal           [chic is right...have you seen her picture gallery?]


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 29, 2017)

I take nothing,prescription or otherwise. Doing ok at 71 soon to be 72. I do steal my husbands ambien on occasion for a good nights sleep.


----------

